# Need help...



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

So Sam's never been the perfect dog...she's hyper, and hard-headed, but as long as I kept her busy she was ok. We did agility for a couple of years and she did really well with it. I take her out every morning for a 45 minute run, then she goes to her buddy's house for off-leash runs with her other pup friends in the afternoon.
I'm a full-time student in a BScN program and have zero extra time, so I've had to give up the agility, and I'm up at 5am to make sure she's exercised sufficiently. More runs again at night and if the weather is bad, she's on the treadmill. The more exercise I give her, the more she wants... there is no tiring her.
She seems to be regressing in her behaviours. 
1) She has started counter surfing again... I am a positive reinforcement person, but she waits until I leave the room (even just for a second) to run into the kitchen and jump on the counter. I gave myself crap saying that I obviously left something yummy on the counter somewhere that she could smell, but yesterday I caught her up on the dining room table when it was completely cleared off and I had just used furniture polish on it. Deep scratches are not a great accessory on a beautiful table. I'm frustrated by the fact that she **knows** better because as soon as I walk into the kitchen (after she's already been up and back down) she goes into her crate...
2) She's started destroying things again. At 4 years old, she still can't be left out of her crate for any length of time. I've given her oodles of chew toys, antlers, stuffed songs - nothing compares to one of the kids' mitts from their room or a hat, my boots, a blanket off the couch... she takes them into her crate and wrecks them, all the while growling at anyone who might like to take them away from her.
3) She's started jumping on people again. There's no "here I am, pet me" action from this dog. She literally jumps up into your face. She's knocked so many people over doing this... which scares my kids' friends - she now has to go away when they have friends over.
4) She's suddenly become afraid of every noise that she hears. Kids walking by outside on the street set her off barking and rushing at the door. Someone shutting a car door outside, voices on a tv from downstairs. She will stand in the living room, which is about 15 ft from the front door and stare at the door, legs wide, head down, growling.

I don't know what to do with this dog. Being in school in a VERY demanding program is enough stress - if anyone has ANY idea what the **** is going on, I would love to hear some opinions.

I'm sorry for the novel, by the way


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll take a stab at it, but keep in mind I'm not always right.

The breed is smart and needs mental work to stay happy.
It sounds like she is bored, and thats leading to her being frustrated.
A bored, frustrated vizsla, can get themselves into a lot of trouble very quickly.

Your trying to combat the boredom by giving her more exercise. 
While the general rule is a tired dog, is a good dog. It can also backfire on us, when it is only physical exercise. We build up their endurance, and so they keep needing more, and more exercise. But they are still craving the mental work to combat the boredom. I think the agility work was she was doing in the past, worked both mind, and body.

I would try to replace some of the physical exercise, with mental exercise.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Your trying to combat the boredom by giving her more exercise.
> While the general rule is a tired dog, is a good dog. It can also backfire on us, when it is only physical exercise. We build up their endurance, and so they keep needing more, and more exercise.


I'd be careful of getting into this cycle as well (speaking from experience  ).


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

First, good for you and lots of luck with the BScN program!

Sam is probably reacting to the abrupt and dramatic change in your lifestyle. You've gone from agility mom to near death student. And, she misses you...I bet you miss you and your previous life, too.

If all of this sounds right, what you might want to do is see this as a transitional issue for Sam, and help her manage that transition better. Right now, she's full of anxiety. That's what the behavior could be, raw anxiety brought about by her recognition that things have changed a lot and she doesn't like that, it's stressful. V's are very sensitive, and dogs in general are security freaks. 

So, if you can do some of the things you guys used to, try to replicate some of your routine, at least some of the time...that would help. Then, you want to establish and transition her into that new routine as quickly and consistently as possible. Part of it might be more crate time when you're home..with a new toy or rawhide, etc....so she's in a safe, comfortable place, and not cruising. Come up with some other things as well..the tread mill is OK, but the cause of her anxiety isn't just a lack of exercise..besides, they know the diff btwn a tread mill and time at the dog park.

If she's experiencing a loss in the absence of a gain, she's going to act out, she recognizes the hole. What you'd want is to fill that loss so she's adapting to a new routine rather than just feeling the loss and expressing that.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The difficult thing about Vizslas (if one doesn't accept these things as positives) is that in the three areas of "need" they are pretty much off the charts.

1) Physical exercise needs are extradonarily high. There are some breeds in the same ball park, but Vs "need" frequent sustained physical exercise to be happy.

2) Mental exercise is key. Those who suggest mental exercise is as important as physical exercise are correct. That isn't to diminish the need for physical exercise, but to stress the importance of mental exercise as well.

3) Vs have very high (extreme) emotional requirement (as we all know). They don't tend to take absence well.

Some breeds match Vs (or come close) in one or two of these categories, but I'd strain to think of one whose needs are so strong on all three fronts.

Mental exercise and training is the most often dropped element. Fortunately it is the least time intensive activity, and can if well chosen activities promote both physical exercise and bonding/emotional health at the same time.

Best wishes,

Bill


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet that her behavior is mostly a result of not enough mental stimulation, and most importantly, companionship/attention from you. Sure, exercise definitely plays a part, but from my experience it's when they're feeling neglected that they get naughty. Much in the way that a 2 year old misbehaves to seek attention from their parents (even if it's negative) your girl is looking for more attention from you.

Instead of 45 minutes on the treadmill or outside, I'd break that in half and work with her. Go back to the basics, sit, stay, come, etc. with LOTS of praising. Make it fun. Not only will she feel that she's doing a task (and we all know that V's need a job!) but she will get the bonding time with you, all in a positive manner. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on your educational pursuit! Our daughter just finished her MSN and is now working on the oncology floor in a hospital. I know what she went through to get all of her degrees so I truly feel for you. It's a lot of work but totally worth it. You'll have job offers before you graduate....

Regarding your V baby - it sounds like you are really doing a lot for her - she has friends, exercise, etc. She might be picking up on the fact that you are distracted with school at home and could be acting out to get your attention. More importantly, she might really be missing the agility training & competitions - she might feel that her "purpose" is gone.

What state are you in? Perhaps you can find some a Vizsla group that meets occasionally and have a face to face sounding board plus get her some extra fun with her own kind.

Have there been any other changes in the house? These sensitive babies can react to so much.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes vizslas need the physical as well as the mental to be happy. I feel very bad for Dharma right now because I am the one who does the obedience and exercise enforcement. Unfortunately I had an accident with a ladder on Friday and have 5 stitches in my baby toe and my foot is bruised very badly.
Just working has been a chore. The weather has been wet. Needless to say, I notice a difference in the 3 or 4 days that I have been incapacitated and I'm positive Dharma is feeling it.


----------

